# Jump School



## 7point62 (Nov 3, 2008)

Theres a certain young platoon commander in the 2nd Recon Bn who just did his combat-load night-jump at Benning. That makes 5 and he gets pinned. Those gold wings are gonna look mighty sharp.

His Daddy was a very brave Corpsman.

The acorn don't fall far from the tree. But when it did, it had a parachute.


----------



## car (Nov 3, 2008)

All the way!

Tell him an old airborne SGM said, "Congrats!"


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats to him.  :)


----------



## ROS (Nov 4, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats.

F.M.


----------



## EATIII (Nov 5, 2008)

Is this you? Out standing!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 5, 2008)

Great story and congrats to the next generation!!!


----------



## 691_RANGER (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrat


----------



## Swill (Nov 15, 2008)

"Sound off with whatcha wanna be!" Congrats!!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 15, 2008)

Great.......

Now, not to be negative, but the way I understood it, was with the jump school, he gets the lead sled.  He needs to do..... 3 more in a Marine Corps jump bilet to get the gold.  Recon/ANGLICO please correct me.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 15, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Great.......
> 
> Now, not to be negative, but the way I understood it, was with the jump school, he gets the lead sled.  He needs to do..... 3 more in a Marine Corps jump bilet to get the gold.  Recon/ANGLICO please correct me.



I had alway's heard it was 5 additional jumps with a billeted jump unit (Recon)

Saw a video once on Parafrog.com of the blood wings ceremony and it looked like they damn near killed the two guy's the way they where punching him in the chest. 

Surprised they didn't have a heart attack or broken ribs. :eek:

Tell him congrats on his "Gold Wings" :cool:


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll do it, and thanks. Maybe you are right about needing 10 jumps to get the Gold. 

It was my understanding that Marines got a pewter parachute badge after  five jumps...and then had to do (5 or 10?) more to get the gold jump wings.

This young 2nd Lt's dad told me his son got gold wings so I took his word for it...but Dad's a Navy corpsman so he may be mistaken.

(I was never stupid enough to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah........ 5 more sounds right.


----------

